# M&M's...Plain or Peanut.



## MikeMay (Mar 21, 2011)

Plain or Peanut...I like both.


----------



## turtle (Mar 21, 2011)

Peanuts rock!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hahhaha, Thanks for putting that up there Bro. Mike


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 22, 2011)

I voted peanut, but in all honesty I prefer the peanut butter ones over all of them.


----------



## eagle1966 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does someone have too much time on his hands?


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 22, 2011)

Time?  What's that?  At least there is no chocolate on my hands! ;-)


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the over-under on how many bags of either you could throw down over a four-day weekend reducing the field from 68 to 16!

HowZ 'bout thrown 'em down two fisted! mixed fists full at a time!  Damn! I'm getting a sugar rush!

:26:


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 26, 2011)

Peanut M&M's go good with Tecate!  :8:  :thumbup1:


----------



## Benton (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm kind of fond of peanut butter M&M's myself.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 26, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Peanut M&M's go good with Tecate!  :8:  :thumbup1:


 
Yeah but I can't think of anything that doesn't go better with Tecate!  ... even more Tecate!

:5::17:


----------



## Marc_Chastain (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretzel M&M's!!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 26, 2011)

You maniac!  I'm currently _*thrashing*_ through the laundry hamper looking for the keys to beat it down to the drug store before it closes.  WOW!  Pretzel M&M!!!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretzel M&M's???? When the heck did this happen???...lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 29, 2011)

They have been out for a while now. Along with coconut M&Ms also.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 29, 2011)

The coconut and the almond ones are amazing.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 29, 2011)

They are up there with peanut butter as my favorites.


----------



## Ceasare (Mar 30, 2011)

Peanut!  Or pretzel!


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 30, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> I'm currently _*thrashing*_ through the laundry hamper looking for the keys


 
Is that where you _normally_ put them?  :confused1:  :wink:


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 30, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Is that where you _normally_ put them?  :confused1:  :wink:



:lol:  That would be one of the _"LAST"_ places I would look for my keys....


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 30, 2011)

Gentlefolk ... at my age I look *EVERYWHERE* for my keys!
:31:


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 31, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Gentlefolk ... at my age I look *EVERYWHERE* for my keys!
> :31:


 
Sounds like me and my cell phone!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 1, 2011)

Well ... so far, I haven't come across your cell phone.  But there's always the chance ... let's see.
:36:


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a HUGE fan of the coconut ones.


----------



## Ceasare (Jul 2, 2011)

Coconut m&m's?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 2, 2011)

Yuck!   :thumbdown:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 4, 2011)

Well ... you surely can't go for the fingers after downing a fist full of coconut M&Ms.  Too much sugar.  But I've had 'em and they wash down pretty good.

One thing for sure:  Weight watchers refuses to put a count on 'em.  Probably *persona non grada *.  Don't put much stock in that though.  I mean, did anyone ever take Weight Watchers as a open society?

:22:

:26:


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 14, 2012)

Peanut


----------



## mattcaler (Jul 27, 2012)

Peanut over Plain but my all time FAVE is the Peanut Butter and Chocolate!!!  :w00t:


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 27, 2012)

Peanut M&Ms all the way


----------



## brother josh (Mar 17, 2014)

Peanut butter and chocolate !!!!! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 17, 2014)

Peanut! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 17, 2014)

Do they still make almond M&Ms?  Those ruled.


----------



## wfifles (Apr 19, 2014)

Plain.  Pure and simple. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bighap (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the Blue peanut M&M


----------



## twhaley67 (Jan 23, 2015)

I go for the peanuts these since I'm trying to increase my protein intake.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 23, 2015)

Peanut, definitely. The almonds aren't bad either.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2015)

Peanut m&ms


----------



## okielabrat (Aug 1, 2018)

Type 2 diabetic here, so candy is a no-no.............darn it. But when I could eat the stuff, I liked plain M&Ms the best.


----------

